# (THEORY) Nan is Chevre's Shadow?



## JustAWeavile (May 14, 2020)

So I noticed Nan & Chevre who are both Normal goats have pictures of each other in their house. I then realized that their houses are exactly the same just mirrored and the colors swapped. Maybe there's some symbolism behind this. Nan is all black. Chevre is all white. Could Nan be Chevre's shadow?


----------



## Aliya (May 14, 2020)

A theory I like to believe is that they are based off of a Japanese children's song about two goats who write letters to each other and eat them (_yagi-san yūbin _or goat mail)

I believe I read the theory first on Reddit, but someone has also mentioned it on the AC wiki linked here.


----------



## Cancoon (May 14, 2020)

Whoa this is super cool!


----------



## elfs (May 14, 2020)

when i first saw chevre on my island, i confused her for nan for a second
i had no idea their houses were so similar! i didn't even notice her framed picture of nan til now. 

ac wiki says that this is a reference to goat mail, like Aliya said


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 14, 2020)

Wow that's actually really cool :O Yin to the other's Yang


----------



## kojuuro (May 14, 2020)

That's actually so cool! I had no idea houses could be this similar, nevermind flipped like this! :O


----------



## swifterly (May 14, 2020)

I always figured they were sisters! The goat mail thing is very cool :0


----------



## Jared:3 (May 14, 2020)

This is kinda creepy not going to lie I had no idea who Nan was until just now, also thought Nan was a guy but I'm wrong lol


----------



## elphieluvr (May 14, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> This is kinda creepy not going to lie I had no idea who Nan was until just now, also thought Nan was a guy but I'm wrong lol



Understandable assumption because there is an error on Nan’s amiibo card where they printed her with the beard that only male goats have. No idea how that passed quality control lol, bc she does not have the beard in game.


----------



## brockbrock (May 14, 2020)

I'll be honest, I expected a wild stretch of the imagination when I clicked on this thread, but, it's hard to deny... That's a really cool observation!


----------



## Neechan (May 14, 2020)

That’s really Interesting, because their homes in NL are completely different and not mirror opposites like NH shows.

For reference, Nan has a study/music like room and chevre has a  bathroom/bedroom hybrid...no idea why they went this direction in nh...it’s really odd unless they were supposed to be sisters


----------



## Rabirin (May 14, 2020)

I guess maybe Nintendo decided that they wanted to create more links between characters I guess. It’s an interesting theory, and I think it could work but maybe they’re just sisters? I feel like if Nan was Chevre’s shadow, she’s make some kind of reference to this in her picture quote or w.e.


----------



## meggiewes (May 14, 2020)

elphieluvr said:


> Understandable assumption because there is an error on Nan’s amiibo card where they printed her with the beard that only male goats have. No idea how that passed quality control lol, bc she does not have the beard in game.



Fun Fact: there is a girl goat who has a beard. It is Velma.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 14, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> This is kinda creepy not going to lie I had no idea who Nan was until just now, also thought Nan was a guy but I'm wrong lol



wait this is kinda creepy for me as well as i've never had an idea who nan is until recently...
i've had chevre on gamecube, never seen or heard of nan


----------



## JustAWeavile (May 14, 2020)

This like the Animal Crossing version of the Gengar/Clefable theory


----------



## SheepMareep (May 14, 2020)

Aliya said:


> A theory I like to believe is that they are based off of a Japanese children's song about two goats who write letters to each other and eat them (_yagi-san yūbin _or goat mail)
> 
> I believe I read the theory first on Reddit, but someone has also mentioned it on the AC wiki linked here.


I am pretty sure this is it! It would be nice if they talked about sending letters to each other; currently waiting on my sister to have nan in boxes so I can see how they interact c:

I personally like to think they're girlfriends lmao. The pictures over the beds and similarities in the rooms is kind of like if they could they'd live together it's really sweet.


----------



## Velo (May 14, 2020)

Whaaaaa that is totally wild! I had Nan in New Leaf, and I loved her.
Her house was super beautiful, it wasn't quite the same as it is in New Horizons - but very similar. She did not have a picture of Chevre in her house though.
It's very cool seeing Chevre's house for comparison *o*

Oh man, this totally makes me want both Nan and Chevre on my island now! I do have Nan's card (I was afraid I would miss her on my island after New Leaf) but I don't have Chevre's. But I mean, that's a pretty sweet package deal.


----------



## cinch (May 14, 2020)

.


----------



## DinoTown (May 14, 2020)

They are 1000% girlfriends in my book.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 14, 2020)

Now you wonder why they didn't do this in the other games?


----------



## Bioness (May 14, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Now you wonder why they didn't do this in the other games?



The game's build on each other, this likely wasn't thought of until New Horizons.


----------



## Luxen (May 14, 2020)

cinch said:


> That's so cool! Anyone know what the large black kitchen island/sink/stovetop thing is called in Nan's house (on the lower left)? Looks awesome


It's a kitchen island, actually. It's the black variant of it.
It can be bought from Nook's Cranny (after it's upgraded) for 170k bells.


----------



## Applebunny (May 14, 2020)

This just made me so sad I don't have Nan's real house I bought her amiibo on ebay to upgrade her. ;_;


----------



## cinch (May 14, 2020)

.


----------



## PajamaCat (May 14, 2020)

This is a cool theory and I'm 100% behind it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pinkfawn (May 14, 2020)

Nan is my favorite villager ever, and I'm almost positive she and Chevre are based off the Japanese children's song mentioned previously. I've never had Chevre before, but after seeing her photo in Nan's house I think I'll definitely move her in even if just for a little while.


----------



## stephaknee (Jan 16, 2021)

I actually noticed that in new leaf, Chevre is the eldest of 5 kids, and nan is the 4th of 5 kids. coincidence much?


----------



## maria110 (Jan 16, 2021)

Nan being Chevre's shadow?  I don't think so.  Nan is a fully fledged character like Chevre is.  They are sisters or girlfriends or have some other sort of relationship.  Sort of like Chrissy and Francine.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 16, 2021)

i noticed this when i got nan, i then decided to get chevre too and instantly believed they were girlfriends lol ♡


----------



## Mu~ (Jan 16, 2021)

I wonder if their catchphrases have some kind of connection as well?


----------



## xara (Jan 17, 2021)

this is honestly a super neat theory! while i wouldn’t necessarily say that nan is chèvre’s shadow, i definitely feel like their relationship is akin to chrissy and francine’s where they’re both different but still obviously connected in some way. i’m learning more towards them being sisters but i definitely wouldn’t be opposed to them being girlfriends or something of the sort. ^^


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 17, 2021)

whether it's the shadow, goat mail, or something else, this is a super cool detail for them to have included! they clearly have some kind of close relationship and I love the thought that must've gone into this


----------



## DVD (Jan 17, 2021)

Aliya said:


> A theory I like to believe is that they are based off of a Japanese children's song about two goats who write letters to each other and eat them (_yagi-san yūbin _or goat mail)
> 
> I believe I read the theory first on Reddit, but someone has also mentioned it on the AC wiki linked here.



I never saw this theory! It's actually super cool and considering how Nintendo is with their references, it would make total sense

In my headcanon though, they're just girlfriends~


----------



## Snek (Jan 17, 2021)

Aliya said:


> A theory I like to believe is that they are based off of a Japanese children's song about two goats who write letters to each other and eat them (_yagi-san yūbin _or goat mail)
> 
> I believe I read the theory first on Reddit, but someone has also mentioned it on the AC wiki linked here.



Yes, YES! This is really the only reason Nan and Chevre have photos of each other. Like in the children's story, both goats were black and white. Its not uncommon for the devs to make characters related to each other thematically. Francine and Chrissy are great examples, both are inspired by Japanese idols. Knox and Sterling are inspired by Kinkaku and Ginkaku, respectively. I'm glad the devs are bringing more lore into the game. Hopefully we get more villagers with connections to each other for a more immersive experience.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 17, 2021)

I love this idea! And I love the origination of the Japanese influence behind these two villagers!


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 17, 2021)

I have Chevre and noticed the picture of Nan on her wall. Had no idea that Nan's house was the reverse. I now feel like I must have Nan as well as Chevre.


----------



## MidnightAura (Jan 17, 2021)

I love Nan, she was my first ever villager that moved in in my Wild world town years ago. I have her in City folk, New Leaf and NH. I don’t have her fully upgraded house in NH as she was my first villager. But seeing her layout makes me want to move her to my other island so she can have the house she deserves!


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jan 17, 2021)

This is really neat! It kind of makes me want them both on my island now! I wish more villagers had connections like this.


----------

